# The Earth Is Getting Lighter...



## mosaix (Jan 31, 2012)

Contrary to what I was always taught the Earth is getting lighter each year.

I always thought that we gained weight through accumulating debris. Well we do. But, apparently, we lose more stuff that we gain.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-16787636


----------

